# Bike Virginia anyone?



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm signed up for Bike Virginia in a few weeks, which is in the Shenandoah Valley around Staunton and Harrisonburg from June 25-30 this year. Anyone else riding?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I think that several folks that post in the Lounge are riding, including us. We will likely try to get together for at least one day and a meal......

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=201901


----------



## 1natsfan (Oct 17, 2009)

I still haven't decided whether to pull the trigger. Will probably decide after the Holiday weekend.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sounds like a plan. I'm heading to DC after the ride to pick up my daughter, who has an internship on Capital Hill. I'm hoping to have some time for a ride around DC on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Sounds like a plan. I'm heading to DC after the ride to pick up my daughter, who has an internship on Capital Hill. I'm hoping to have some time for a ride around DC on Thursday or Friday.


Or we could go for a paddle first.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Or we could go for a paddle first.


I could go for that. Do you have an extra kayak, PFD, paddle, etc.? I've thought about bringing my kayak to BV but don't really want to leave it on my truck all week as it might be gone when I get back from the ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> I could go for that. Do you have an extra kayak, PFD, paddle, etc.? I've thought about bringing my kayak to BV but don't really want to leave it on my truck all week as it might be gone when I get back from the ride.


We have 2 tandems in DC and 4 PFDs but no extra paddles (we could easily get extra paddles). However we store our fast tandem at Jacks Boat House and they have everything you could want for a couple hour paddle (including fairly good quality sea kayaks). Great location too (Georgetown on the Potomac).

So if a one or two hour paddle on the Tidal Potomac with great views of DC would work for you Jacks is the way to go.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My daughter has arranged a tour for me on Thursday (7/1), but I might be free on Friday morning. I am tempted to throw my Necky Manitou on my truck and bring it with me, but may need to drive my wife's Honda Accord, which has no way to carry a kayak. I am going to be moving my daughter out of her dorm at GWU and driving her back to Raleigh, so the truck might not work for that. Does Jacks have kayak rentals?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> ... Does Jacks have kayak rentals?


Yes, some good ones too as well as the usual dreck.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm signed up to go (posted my question in the other thread linked above to keep down on fragmentation)


----------

